
Don’t pay the for-loop tax - rbanffy
https://medium.com/@DanHomola/dont-pay-the-for-loop-tax-802d381d1cd4
======
sidlls
Summary: use functional-ish idioms, library code and syntax sugars instead of
explicit for loops, and give partially correct reasoning supporting the
contention that it's better.

